

My "app": Free, balanced, multi-purpose NDA form [pdf], with curator's notes - dctoedt
http://www.ontechnologylaw.com/2010/08/precut-nda/

======
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] This was a side project; it's the first of what I hope will be a
series of "read, sign, and go" baseline contract forms and curator's notes,
available under a _Creative Commons_ license. Comments and other feedback are
welcome, especially suggestions for other types of contract that are needed in
the community.

